
Elon Accepts Nico Rosberg’s Offer to Drive Model S on the ‘Ring - garyclarke27
https://www.motor1.com/news/369477/nico-rosberg-model-s-nurburgring/
======
GhostVII
For Elon, I don't think a tweet implies an acceptance. He frequently goes back
on things he says on Twitter.

